# Help cooking pizza on wood burning stove



## Dolmar7900 (Nov 6, 2014)

I have a wood-burning stove with a pretty good size surface area on the top. We cook lots of pancakes and things like that but I was wanting to find something that would cook a pizza. I assume it would have to be a oven which sits on top of the stove.I would like to be able to cook a 12 inch pizza. I can't seem to find anything out there that would work. Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## TreePointer (Nov 6, 2014)

I've never done it, but I imagine that it needs something above to radiate heat onto the top of the pizza.  Some type of masonry, fire brick, or even a re-purposed pizza stone might work.


----------



## Osage (Nov 6, 2014)

Have cooked pizza inside ours on a grate.


----------



## BobUrban (Nov 6, 2014)

I cook them outside in a Dutch oven with legs.  Coal under and on top and  stop peaking - your loosing heat!!

Kids love to do it camping and you can do it with charcoal in the driveway - The kids really like when I call it "driveway" Pizza.

I imagine if you pre heat the lid of a Dutch oven then set the rig on top of the stove it would work.  Keep us posted on what you discover - I like pizza.


----------



## skfire (Nov 6, 2014)

Pizza needs  450f ..
good pizza needs 550 
great pizza needs 600 and stone


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 6, 2014)

Wonder if something like this would work:








I always wondered what it was for when I was younger, baking on top of a stove is what I think we landed on. The bottom of it is open and there are a couple of baffles there. Temp gauge on the door, too!


----------



## Dolmar7900 (Nov 6, 2014)

Like in the post above I was thinking about something like this. Coleman camp oven for about $35 on eBay. I'm just wondering if anyone had a better idea of something my transfer the heat much better than this aluminum stove.


----------



## jrems (Nov 8, 2014)

It's a little expensive but it does work awesome. http://www.bakerstonebox.com/
they have them at bed bath and beyond, you can use one of their 20%off coupons and it should be under $100. I have never seen it used on a wood stove but I don't see why it wouldn't work.


----------



## OhioBurner© (Nov 8, 2014)

I think often folks cook the pizza in their stove. Just do a search here for 'pizza' and select title only. You should get dozens of threads. Here is in old one that I remember from a few years ago that a lot of good discussion was had fwiw... https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/pizza-bust.63183/


----------



## coaly (Nov 8, 2014)

Danno77 said:


> I always wondered what it was for when I was younger, baking on top of a stove is what I think we landed on. The bottom of it is open and there are a couple of baffles there. Temp gauge on the door, too!



Yes, that is a stove top oven. They were stored in the closet and used when the cook stove oven was in use. They are not a cheap antique anymore.
Here's a Griswold BOLO that stands for Big Oven / Little Oven.
We use ours as a bread box, and for pies on Thanksgiving when the oven built into the stove is full.





In the 70's there were some sold as stove accessories;


----------

